# I lost control at Oberon and had lots of fun!



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

What fun! Bought three birthday gifts for my husband and two sons and, of course, a few birthday presents for myself (my birthday is June 10th). Here's my pictorial shopping list:

*1 Money Clip - Art Nouveau









1 Money Clip - Forest









1 Money Clip - Celtic Knot









1 Moon & Stars Charm









1 Acanthus Leaf Checkbook Cover*








Not shown in Saddle
*Color: Saddle

1 Iris Card Holder








Color: Purple

1 Creek Bed Maple Large Journal








Color:: Green

1 Hardbound filler for Large 6 x 9 inch Journal*

Well, I had to have birthday presents, didn't I?? Not that I need any excuses here. 

The large journal is for me. I've lost 136 lbs. in the last 2 yrs. and my son suggested I journal what I did (menus, exercise, positive thinking, etc.). So, I wanted to have a very special book in which to record my progress.

*Question:* Can anyone tell me where to buy fillers for the 6 x 9 journal if you don't get them from Oberon? Please include store and product info so I know exactly what to get. Thanks!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Most book stores have blank journals that would work. If you take your Oberon with you, you can find which ones fit in it. Beautiful journal, happy birthday!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy early birthday! Love your presents! I have the creekbed maple but in the kindle cover. I love it!! 

p.s. great idea about journaling! congrats on your weightloss!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I had fun just viewing your purchases.  Yahoo on your weightloss.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Hey, Guess what?!? We share a bday!!!!!!! So Happy Bday to us!! LMAO!!  

What a haul!!!!!! WOW, enjoy all your goodies!!!   
Congrats on the weight-loss as well!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Let me know how the money clips go over. I'm thinking of getting one for my husband. Everything is beautiful. Happy birthday to everyone.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Office Max or Office Depot should have the journal fillers.  I'm envious,  wanna adopt me and I'll be your son too.  I'm sure I could come up with a list too.  I may have to try one of those money clips myself.  Congrats on the weight loss,  I've lost 70 pounds over the last 1 1/2 yrs myself.  The hardest part is keeping it off.  I want to loose 20 more pounds and I'll be right were I want to be.  Enjoy your gifts, personally I think you should treat yourself to a few more.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice presents, looks like you had an expensive day


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, I just ordered these things this morning and have already received an email from Oberon saying my order has been shipped!  That was fast.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

You still haven't answered if your going to adopt me.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Office Max or Office Depot should have the journal fillers. I'm envious, wanna adopt me and I'll be your son too. I'm sure I could come up with a list too. I may have to try one of those money clips myself. Congrats on the weight loss, I've lost 70 pounds over the last 1 1/2 yrs myself. The hardest part is keeping it off. I want to loose 20 more pounds and I'll be right were I want to be. Enjoy your gifts, personally I think you should treat yourself to a few more.


Ok, Kevin, you can be my 'Kindle Kid'.  Congrats on your weight loss too! That's terrific. People ask me about my method. I can sum it up in four words: Eat Less; Move More! That's what it all comes down to.

Oh, I think my sons have a few surprises coming my way. And I have a Noreve coming from my husband. (It's a big birthday this year - I mean in age!)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wow beautiful purchases 

An early Happy Birthday to you


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.  Happy Bday too!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Happy early Birthday! Love your gifts!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Hey, Guess what?!? We share a bday!!!!!!! So Happy Bday to us!! LMAO!!
> 
> What a haul!!!!!! WOW, enjoy all your goodies!!!
> Congrats on the weight-loss as well!!


I should have known by your screen name, Junebugs! A Happy early Birthday to you!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, DD, everything is beautiful. Congratulations and happy birthday!

L


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

DD said:


> I should have known by your screen name, Junebugs! A Happy early Birthday to you!


Heeheee!! Yep "*JUNE*BUG"!! Thx!!!!!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Looks like some damage was done, lol


----------

